# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Toto - beau chat tigré blanc poils longs 4 ans, câlin, séquelles épilepsie - Dpt 06

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Toto
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 8 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 06 - Alpes-Maritimes
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées





 Contacter directement les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre

‼️‼️CHERCHE FAMILLE POUR TOTO ‼️‼️
Si vous avez suivit son histoire,
Spaghetto dit toto, est arrivé chez nous après avoir été trouvé sur un trotoir mal en point.. 😿
⚠ Il a développé des crises(style épileptie) suite au manque de vitamines (d'après l'irm et neurologue ) il doit prendre des vitamines tous les jours , il reste néanmoins quelques "séquelles" il est très, voir trop calme, il se déplace doucement mais il mange très bien et demande beaucoup de câlins 💕😍
⚠ Il lui faudrait une famille assez présente,
🆗 il s'entends avec tout le monde 🐶 🐈👪🐾
➡️Contact ☎ 0777937902





https://www.facebook.com/auservicede...690?__tn__=H-R

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## doriant

vidéo câlin >>> https://www.facebook.com/auservicede...8652775545148/

précision de l'asso concernant possibilité accueil : a toujours des crises par moment.. Donc famille d'accueil longue durée ou adoptant qui est prêt à gérer le veto si besoin et son traitement...





*verifié 23/09*

----------


## doriant

Toto recoit quelques attentions en attendant mieux.

----------


## doriant



----------


## doriant



----------


## bab

> Notre Toto d'amour attends toujours sa famille pour la vie ...
> Après de nombreuses familles d'accueil...
> Toto est épileptique, il a un traitement journalier.
> Très très gentil , une vraie patte 
> Ok tout . Besoin d'un extérieur ou grande terrasse 
> Une famille présente pour lui 
> 
> Personne ne veut de lui à cause de sa pathologie 
> C'est pourtant un chat adorable qui mérite une chance 
> ...

----------

